

Python and Vim - PieSquared
http://www.tummy.com/Community/Presentations/vimpython-20070225/vim.html

======
PieSquared
Ii was, for a while, thinking about trying out emacs, simply because it
clearly had superior scripting capabilities... Since apparently Vim can be
scripted in pretty much any language though, I no longer see a reason!

